# basement ceiling height



## jail (Jan 16, 2021)

I am confused about minimum basement ceiling height for an unfinished basement. 2015 IRC states 6'-8". But crawl spaces are allowed. So if the basement ceiling is less the 6'-8", can it be a crawl space?


----------



## cda (Jan 16, 2021)

Maybe non habitable space???


*R305.1.1 Basements


Portions of basements that do not contain habitable space or hallways shall have a ceiling height of not less than 6 feet 8 inches (2032 mm). 

Exception: At beams, girders, ducts or other obstructions, the ceiling height shall be not less than 6 feet 4 inches (1931 mm) from the finished floor.*


----------



## jail (Jan 16, 2021)

The 2015 IRC states 6'-8" is the minimum height for any basement, habitable or not. So my question is when is it a basement and when is it a crawl space?


----------



## cda (Jan 16, 2021)

jail said:


> The 2015 IRC states 6'-8" is the minimum height for any basement, habitable or not. So my question is when is it a basement and when is it a crawl space?



Which state code are you reading


----------



## jail (Jan 17, 2021)

2015 IRC R305.1.1
Portions of basements that do not contain habitable space or hallways shall have a minimum ceiling height of not less than 6 feet 8 inches.


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2021)

jail said:


> 2015 IRC R305.1.1
> Portions of basements that do not contain habitable space or hallways shall have a minimum ceiling height of not less than 6 feet 8 inches.



Ok I tell people read the entire Novel/ Code book.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 18, 2021)

A basement is a story, and a story has a floor and ceiling, according to definitions in IRC chapter 2.  A crawl space typically has a dirt floor which might slope with outside grade, and is typically just high enough to run pipes, ducts, etc. and service equipment.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 18, 2021)

jail said:


> The 2015 IRC states 6'-8" is the minimum height for any basement, habitable or not. So my question is when is it a basement and when is it a crawl space?


This question, like "what is a bedroom?" is a timeless question that will never have a definitive answer.  This is a philosophical conundrum of code administration.  The different answers reveal more about the person answering than any hazard being addressed.  I love playing around with this question in my classes on the subject.

As people attempt to answer, they often lean to things like the the floor surface (dirt or concrete) or the access (stair or ladder) to answer the question.

As these point arise, I like to ask things like:

Is it safer for someone to climb a ladder from their crawlspace with the box of Christmas lights than to use a stairway with insufficient headroom?

Why must we protect Americans from concrete floors in a crawlspace, but no permit is needed for a driveway or a patio?


----------



## cda (Jan 18, 2021)

Glenn said:


> This question, like "what is a bedroom?" is a timeless question that will never have a definitive answer.  This is a philosophical conundrum of code administration.  The different answers reveal more about the person answering than any hazard being addressed.  I love playing around with this question in my classes on the subject.
> 
> As people attempt to answer, they often lean to things like the the floor surface (dirt or concrete) or the access (stair or ladder) to answer the question.
> 
> ...



So if below 6’8”

non habitable area

So is it “ Maybe non habitable space,,,, in a basement ”” ????


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 18, 2021)

I don't think their is anything that does not allow a crawl space to be finished. I guess if the ceiling is to low to be a basement and you have a finished crawl space you don't need to worry about complying to spacing of receptacles, a smoke alarm, ERO, light, ventilation, heating, etc.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 19, 2021)

cda said:


> So if below 6’8”
> 
> non habitable area
> 
> So is it “ Maybe non habitable space,,,, in a basement ”” ????


R305.1.1

The entire Section 305 is a damn mess.


----------



## jail (Jan 19, 2021)

So am going with if  50% of a below grade ceiling height is less than 6' -8", it is a crawl space. I hope the building inspector agrees with me.


----------



## cda (Jan 19, 2021)

jail said:


> So am going with if  50% of a below grade ceiling height is less than 6' -8", it is a crawl space. I hope the building inspector agrees with me.



No 

a non habitable area in a basement


----------



## jail (Mar 6, 2021)

again,
2015 IRC R305.1.1
Portions of basements that do not contain habitable space or hallways shall have a minimum ceiling height of not less than 6 feet 8 inches.


----------

